# I saw mass exodus to Tech Enclave



## alter_ego (May 28, 2009)

While casual browsing and weighing my options, looks like Tech Enclave has become final resting point for digitians. But then isn't it something we were all expecting!!!???


----------



## saqib_khan (May 29, 2009)

Yes, this was bound to happen. We have to find another good forum for our needs, as TDF has many bugs nowadays. And the forum also keeps on going down.

BTW, yesterday I was pissed off at techenclave also. Somebody deleted my whole post started in Guides & tutorials section. I think some mod did it, but y? Woithout any warning, they did this. I never faced this type of problem here. If this will happen again, then I'll leave techenclave


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

Yuck. I wanted to register to TE but they don't allow my full user name.

I am MHG everywhere. There, I can only be *MetalheadGautha*. The final *m* is missing because of character limit.

Someone ask their admins to remove this limit and I'll join in .
Lemme see how good TE really is.


----------



## Coool (May 29, 2009)

^ use MHG and put metalheadgautham in ur siggy.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

Coool said:


> ^ use MHG and put metalheadgautham in ur siggy.


Type MetalheadGautham in google search and see the number of results.
Right from the days of being UBER NOOB asking dumb things online I have been MetalheadGautham.

Any forum I register into I am MetalheadGautham.

And now how can I change it to MHG just for TE ?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 29, 2009)

admins are off herre.

and now there are few mods also..

TDF is going down and we are the few rats on this sinking boat..

and to make things worst ... they have started spamming thier members with nonsense stuff..

and also they are starting new category on this forum , as if everyone is interested in ..


i think it all started with banning prak... then after .. everything went horribly wrong..

all i fear is .. TDF has got the best threads ... solutions , .. and if TDF goes down.. all these great threads will go down too.. like say science Vs god thread... and mac problem thread ... aother good threads...


----------



## Coool (May 29, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Type MetalheadGautham in google search and see the number of results.
> Right from the days of being UBER NOOB asking dumb things online I have been MetalheadGautham.
> Any forum I register into I am MetalheadGautham.
> And now how can I change it to MHG just for TE ?


sorry dude!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

As far as forum issues are concerned, I guess you will have to wait a little more.
We are moving to new servers and that will take some time.


----------



## Chirag (May 29, 2009)

^^
ohh.. new servers. some more time. sure we will wait. SURE!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2009)

New servers? More time? When was the last time I heard this? Ah, right! About a month ago...


----------



## Coool (May 29, 2009)

*Again quick reply bug!*!!!!That's people moving to TE!!


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

Whatever it may be, ThinkDigit forum is the best place to hangout.


----------



## Rahim (May 29, 2009)

^Whatever it may be, ThinkDigit forum is the best place to hangout *& rant*


----------



## utsav (May 29, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Whatever it may be, ThinkDigit forum is the best place to hangout *& rant* & *break forum rules*



edited


----------



## red_devil (May 29, 2009)

^ beside hanging out and ranting and breaking rules, TDF has some funny Utsav-esque threads


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

The treasure of ThinkDigit forum......

Only the first 10 lucky people get it: *rapidshare.com/files/238462177/niaaaaa.txt.html


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2009)

^ Downloaded!


----------



## Coool (May 29, 2009)

^ +1


----------



## unni (May 29, 2009)

ico said:


> The treasure of ThinkDigit forum......
> 
> Only the first 10 lucky people get it: *rapidshare.com/files/238462177/niaaaaa.txt.html



What is it? I cant check it since I am in office.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 29, 2009)

ico said:


> The treasure of ThinkDigit forum......
> 
> Only the first 10 lucky people get it: *rapidshare.com/files/238462177/niaaaaa.txt.html


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

unni said:


> What is it? I cant check it since I am in office.


Download it if you want to. Else leave it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

ico said:


> The treasure of ThinkDigit forum......
> 
> Only the first 10 lucky people get it: *rapidshare.com/files/238462177/niaaaaa.txt.html


ROFLOL


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 29, 2009)

ico said:


> The treasure of ThinkDigit forum......
> 
> Only the first 10 lucky people get it: *rapidshare.com/files/238462177/niaaaaa.txt.html



More added!


----------



## zyberboy (May 29, 2009)

ico said:


> The treasure of ThinkDigit forum......
> 
> Only the first 10 lucky people get it: *rapidshare.com/files/238462177/niaaaaa.txt.html


wt was it?


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 29, 2009)

I'm getting used with the feel of living with the bugs in TDF, even thou I'm a TE member...and I like complaining abt the forum by calling watever suits to call those zombies(TDF admins)


----------



## Coool (May 29, 2009)

zyberboy said:


> wt was it?



Golden (funny) threads list


----------



## amitabhishek (May 29, 2009)

Can any one please  tell me why the 'F' this forum is down every afternoon?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 29, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> Can any one please  tell me why the 'F' this forum is down every afternoon?



chai time


----------



## amitabhishek (May 29, 2009)

dOm1naTOr said:


> chai time



LOL...Only God knows?

 IMO TE lacks that zing...that X factor of TDF. Its too organized/systematic to have fun. TE members any _visesh tippany_ (any special comment)?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 30, 2009)

yup, this is fun
people can almost crap in here, and no one will object...


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 30, 2009)

TE is really good place for hardware. TE administration is very  professional. I am not very regular there, but yes I like TE forum


----------



## awww (May 30, 2009)

ravi_9793 said:


> TE is really good place for hardware. TE administration is very  professional. I am not very regular there, but yes I like TE forum


if few of us requested you to create a new tech forum will you do it ravi?


----------



## Krazy Bluez (May 30, 2009)

I shifted there too... but I'll continue to haunt in this forum... it's my birthplace....!


----------



## NucleusKore (May 30, 2009)

Shift, Exodus?

Or just multiple membership?


----------



## shaunak (May 30, 2009)

> Again quick reply bug!!!!!That's people moving to TE!!


This can be solved Pronto. Just allow us to change to the default VB theme.

PS:
I registered at TE today. Shaunak there as well.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 30, 2009)

TE is full of ads. I have registered there but I will stick with TDF and will hope for the best.


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 30, 2009)

awww said:


> if few of us requested you to create a new tech forum will you do it ravi?


I already run a tech+webmaster forum. Last link in my signature.


----------



## Coool (May 30, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> TE is full of ads. I have registered there but I will stick with TDF and will hope for the best.


who cares all those when the forum is super fast!

but i learnt so much here from a big noob so i will stick to this forum


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> TE is full of ads. I have registered there but I will stick with TDF and will hope for the best.


As a webmaster, Its only far if I say I respect ads. My blog has no ads (it can't have them either) but you have to think about high volume websites which get huge traffic. How do you expect them to survive ?

Raaabo was on IRC the other day and he was discussing about this new server TDF is considering which costs 1000$ (USD) per month to maintain.

Thats Rs. 50,000 per month to you. How do you expect the forum to raise this kind of money ? Do you think money grows on trees ? The only way out for them is ads. And even these ads are often not enough to obtain enough money. They only cover a fraction of the total costs.

As far as digit is concerned, the forum becomes a sort of Public Relations hunting ground and publicity area for 9dot9 Media and the benifits they get out of this is accounted for by the costs involved to maintain a forum. Even then, in these times of recession, the benifits are only minimal.

Now imagine an independant forum run by no company but a group of like minded individuals. Where do they go ? Ads ? Donations ? Paid Reviews ? Even all of these only *just* sustain the forum.

Once you get to the economics, you will see that ads definitely matter. Unless you want  TDF to be a paid forum where you need to pay a monthly Rs. 100 to keep membership.


----------



## ico (May 30, 2009)

Did anyone like the contents of the file I uploaded?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 30, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> As a webmaster, Its only far if I say I respect ads. My blog has no ads (it can't have them either) but you have to think about high volume websites which get huge traffic. How do you expect them to survive ?
> 
> Raaabo was on IRC the other day and he was discussing about this new server TDF is considering which costs 1000$ (USD) per month to maintain.
> 
> ...



You took me in a wrong sense. I don't mind having ads in the TE forum. I just wanted to highlight what I have seen. 

I just wanted to tell that this is the first forum where I have registered and a sort of love has grown within me for this forum. Therefore I don't want to leave the forum. And the reason for me not moving to TE is just not the ads there, it's just my urge to continue in this forum. I am just hoping for the best.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 30, 2009)

ico said:


> Did anyone like the contents of the file I uploaded?


niaaaaaaaa..........


----------



## ico (May 30, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> niaaaaaaaa..........


lol, did you download?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 30, 2009)

ico said:


> lol, did you download?


niaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Coool (May 30, 2009)

ico said:


> Did anyone like the contents of the file I uploaded?





Liverpool_fan said:


> niaaaaaaaa..........



^ +1


----------



## Indyan (May 30, 2009)

I have been in TE ever since it was founded (actually even before TE was TE), but I never left Digit forum..i just have an account at both places.


----------



## utsav (May 30, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ beside hanging out and ranting and breaking rules, TDF has some funny Utsav-esque threads



funny?? ehhhh!!! i think its just that luv story thrd


----------



## utsav (May 30, 2009)

ico said:


> lol, did you download?



upload it again i wanna download


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2009)

Indyan said:


> I have been in TE ever since it was founded (actually even before TE was TE), but I never left Digit forum..i just have an account at both places.


So you are a senior member there ? Great. Can you petition them to allow people to add ONE more character to their name ? Just one character extra from current limit and I become MetalheadGautham instead of current MetalheadGautha


----------

